# Anybody make Trumpets like these?



## shadetree_1 (May 28, 2014)

Looking to trade 2 or 3 of my "man made" Green Osage 7 1/2" blanks for 1 completed Trumpet with lanyard, any takers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2014)

Where did that pic come from?


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 28, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Where did that pic come from?


 
One of our seldom heard from members, strutnrut, Richard Hudson in Tennessee made these. And this one it is a cast Cholla Cactus blank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2014)

Those are really nice!! Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2014)

Joe, that cast Cholla Cactus trumpet is a super sharp looking one. The others look great but there is something to be said about cast Cholla Cactus.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (May 29, 2014)

@shadetree_1 Joe I think you saw the ones I just posted. If my style of trumpet will work I will be happy to trade. The ones I posted are what I consider hunters if you want something fancier that is no problem.


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> @shadetree_1 Joe I think you saw the ones I just posted. If my style of trumpet will work I will be happy to trade. The ones I posted are what I consider hunters if you want something fancier that is no problem.


 
Tommy,
I'm kind of looking for more of a trumpet shape if that's doable?


----------



## ghost1066 (May 29, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Tommy,
> I'm kind of looking for more of a trumpet shape if that's doable?



Yes it is I was limited by my blanks they were only 1" so not a lot of room to work with these were basically fat pen blanks. Wider shape at the bottom is nothing more than starting with a wider blank.


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Yes it is I was limited by my blanks they were only 1" so not a lot of room to work with these were basically fat pen blanks. Wider shape at the bottom is nothing more than starting with a wider blank.


 
These are 1 1/2" square and 7 1/2" long what do you want in trade? How about an Ironwood trumpet blank and 2 of the green hedge, you keep 1 hedge and the Ironwood, if you need more let me know and I'll see what can be done.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 29, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> These are 1 1/2" square and 7 1/2" long what do you want in trade? How about an Ironwood trumpet blank and 2 of the green hedge, you keep 1 hedge and the Ironwood, if you need more let me know and I'll see what can be done.


That sounds fine to me I have blackwood or bamboo for the mouth piece so I should be set.


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> That sounds fine to me I have blackwood or bamboo for the mouth piece so I should be set.


 
Pm me your address and I'll have them in the mail in the moring.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 30, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> That sounds fine to me I have blackwood or bamboo for the mouth piece so I should be set.


 
In the mail my friend Tracking number in a PM


----------

